# WELSROLLE- welche könnt ihr empfehlen?



## anglerbraut (5. April 2005)

Hallo,

bin nun endlich mal auf der Suche nach der passenden Rolle zu meiner SPRO-Triple xxx Welsrute. 

Ich angle einige Male im Jahr an der Donau auf Wels vom Ufer aus.
Bis 1,70 m kam ich schon , einige größere verloren sich im Drill. Meine günstige Rolle gab nun endgültig den Geist auf.|uhoh: 

Sollte ich eine Shimano nehmen - oder habt ihr auch günstigere Vorschläge? Es sollte halt ein Baitrunner sein , also Freilaufrolle.#t 

Also laßt mal hören, vielen Dank schon mal im voraus.

Eure Anglerbraut#h


----------



## Adrian* (5. April 2005)

*AW: WELSROLLE- welche könnt ihr empfehlen?*

Walle Kalle Dream Fisch, oder Penn Life Linner....


----------



## anglerbraut (5. April 2005)

*AW: WELSROLLE- welche könnt ihr empfehlen?*

Hey, das ging aber schnell#6 

das sind aber keine Freilaufrollen , oder?
Und in welcher Preisklasse liegen diese Teile?

Wo angelst du auf Wels?

Petri für deinen Fischzähler


----------



## HD4ever (5. April 2005)

*AW: WELSROLLE- welche könnt ihr empfehlen?*

leider kein Rollentip |uhoh: .... spekuliere aber auch genau auf die SPRP Triple XXX
werde sie mit ner dicken Multirolle vom Boot aus zum Einsatz bringen ....
1,70 wäre ja schon der hit .... *träum*     #h


----------



## HD4ever (5. April 2005)

*AW: WELSROLLE- welche könnt ihr empfehlen?*



			
				anglerbraut schrieb:
			
		

> Und in welcher Preisklasse liegen diese Teile?



ob du das wirklich genau wissen willst ...  |kopfkrat   |supergri 
kannst ja *hier* mal gucken ...  :q
aber viel zu teuer !!!
Die Waller Kalle Rolle so um die 100 € meine ich ....


----------



## Adrian* (5. April 2005)

*AW: WELSROLLE- welche könnt ihr empfehlen?*

doch die penn ist ne freilaufrolle, liegt bei 179euro
die dreamfish  bei 100euro....

ich angeln gelegentlich im rhein und im baggersee auf wels, meistens aber mit der spinnrute...


----------



## Geraetefetischist (5. April 2005)

*AW: WELSROLLE- welche könnt ihr empfehlen?*

Richtig Stabil: Shimano US 6500, Shimano Big BTR L und XL, Penn Liveliner.

Nicht ganz so stabil aber auch o.k. ist die Shimano Big BTR LC oder die Daiwa Infinity, Penn Extreme. 

Dann gibts Noch die Mitchell full runner 7500 und diese weitwurf-freilaufrolle von Sänger/Ultimate/Banax/Exori/... (alles dasselbe teil nur unterschiedlicher aufdruck), die auch brauchbar ist.

Auf lange Sicht würde ich mir aber eine Multi überlegen.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## darth carper (5. April 2005)

*AW: WELSROLLE- welche könnt ihr empfehlen?*

Da ich dieses Jahr auch mit der Spinnrute auf Wels fischen will, habe ich mich bei der örtlichen Wallergruppe mal bezüglich des richtigen Gerätes schlau gemacht.
Diese Leute fischen schon seit Jahren im In- und Ausland auf Waller und haben daher was z.B. das Gerät betrifft einen großen Erfahrungsschatz.

Von den gängigen Wallerrollen (Shimano US Baitrunner, Baitrunner Longcast, Waller Kalle, gesamtes Daiwa - Programm etc.) auf dem Markt, könnten sie auf Dauer  keine empfehlen.
Auf kurz oder lang würden alle den Geist aufgeben.
Die Big Baitrunner LC sei davon noch die Beste.

Die beste Rolle sei aber die Shimano Aero Technium 10000.
Diese habe allen Belastungsproben standgehalten.
Daher ist das auch die Rolle, die ich mir zulege.


----------



## STICHLING (5. April 2005)

*AW: WELSROLLE- welche könnt ihr empfehlen?*

Hi

kurz und knapp Shimano Big XL  #6  #6 

die Shimano Technium wäre mir etwas zu teuer 


Gruss


Sven


----------



## Onkel Petrus (5. April 2005)

*AW: WELSROLLE- welche könnt ihr empfehlen?*

SHIMANO BIG BAITRUNNER XL
habe ich seit Jahren im Einsatz und es sind meine zwei besten Rollen -
einfach gross und stark mit überlegener, beruhigender Technik


----------



## rob (5. April 2005)

*AW: WELSROLLE- welche könnt ihr empfehlen?*

ich fisch mit shimano us baitrunner 6500,mit einer 112er penn specialsenator in linkshandversion und zum spinnen nehm ich die tica caiman CM auch in der linkshandversion...bis jetzt hatte ich noch nie probleme...auch nicht am po.lg rob


----------



## Adrian* (5. April 2005)

*AW: WELSROLLE- welche könnt ihr empfehlen?*

@darth carper 

Penn Slammer 460 oder 560 je na ddem wieviel schnur du brauchst....


----------



## darth carper (6. April 2005)

*AW: WELSROLLE- welche könnt ihr empfehlen?*

@ Adrian

Die Penn Slammer habe ich in der Größe 360 zum Spinnfischen.
Ist eine robuste Rolle mit Schwächen bei der Schnurverlegung.
Ist sicher eine Alternative, aber im Vergleich zur Aero Technium hinkt sie hinterher.
Wer die AT kennt, in der Hand gehabt hat oder gar besitzt, wird wissen was ich meine.


----------



## karpfenhai (7. April 2005)

*AW: WELSROLLE- welche könnt ihr empfehlen?*

6500er baitrunner  #6


----------



## Fischlifänger (7. April 2005)

*AW: WELSROLLE- welche könnt ihr empfehlen?*

Hallo , kann dir die Dreamfish von Sänger/ Shakespeare( Waller-Kalle) empfehlen , hab mir selbst 3 Stück dieses Jahr zugelegt .

Und das mit den 100€ stimmt nicht , ich selbst hab 50€ dafür bezahlt ( wir hatten 10 bestellt )  und beim Askari ist sie für knapp über 60€ wenn ich mich nicht irre .


----------



## Big Fins (8. April 2005)

*AW: WELSROLLE- welche könnt ihr empfehlen?*

hi Jörg, wollte schon lostippen "viel zu teuer" habs grad noch gemerkt, Dein Ergenzungskommentar :q .

Also bei Wallern um 170cm würd ich grad aber nicht so auf die Mark ähh Euro gucken. Ich jedenfalls hab keine Lust 3x50 Euro für Bröselrollen auszugeben und dann am Ende doch für eine gute 150,- oder mehr auszugeben.
Nur gutes Material einsetzen, dann kannst Du entspannt angeln.


----------



## totentanz (8. April 2005)

*AW: WELSROLLE- welche könnt ihr empfehlen?*

Hat einer von euch schon mal die Epix von Okuma auf Wels verwendet? Die gibt´s soweit ich weis von Ausführung 30er bis 80er. Ich habe die 50er fürs Grundfischen und bin mehr als zufrieden. Die 80er dürfte einem Wels doch paroli bieten können, oder?


----------



## Adrian* (8. April 2005)

*AW: WELSROLLE- welche könnt ihr empfehlen?*

Okuma....????  |uhoh:


----------



## Sailfisch (8. April 2005)

*AW: WELSROLLE- welche könnt ihr empfehlen?*

Was haltet Ihr von der Tica Taurus? Habe ich beim GT-Fischen benutzt! Die sollten den Belastungen auf jeden Fall stand halten!


----------



## Pernod (8. April 2005)

*AW: WELSROLLE- welche könnt ihr empfehlen?*

Wie wäre es mit der Okuma Eclipz.Die wurde für das Fischen auf Tarpon,Hai usw. entwickelt.Ich denke mal,die sollte einiges aushalten.Die kostet zwischen 75- und 85 Euro.Je nach Grösse.Ich kenne die zwar auch nur aus dem Katalog,aber ich hab auch schon drauf spekuliert.Weiss jemand,wie die Schnurverlegung bei der Eclipz ist??


----------



## Adrian* (8. April 2005)

*AW: WELSROLLE- welche könnt ihr empfehlen?*

@Pernod

zum Hai angeln????


----------



## Pernod (8. April 2005)

*AW: WELSROLLE- welche könnt ihr empfehlen?*

@Adrian*

So steht´s im Katalog.Aber keine Angst,bei mir im See gibt es keine Haie.Wollte sie auch zum Welsangeln nehmen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (8. April 2005)

*AW: WELSROLLE- welche könnt ihr empfehlen?*

@anglerbraut
auf deine Frage kann ich nur ein paar Entscheidungstips geben:

1. Ne Alu-Gehäuserolle (mit Frontbremse) sollte das grundsätzlich schon sein bei deinen Wunschkandidaten, alle mit Kunststoffgehäuse würde ich kategorisch ausschliessen wegen nicht gegebener Getriebeverwindungssteifheit.
2. Ne Multi mit stabilen Aluteilen wär schon sicherer, kam ja schon, da hätteste auch Freilauf dabei. Eine schwächere Freilaufrolle würde ich gegenüber einer stärkeren & günstigen BigSpin ohne Freilauf lieber sein lassen, wenn dir Stabilität wirklich wichtig ist. Je dicker das Angelzeug um so eher kommst du auch ohne Freilauf z.B. mit RunClips klar und ein bischen Wind oder Strömung fällt nicht ins Gewicht. 
3. Meine stabilsten Alu-Stationärrollen kannst du leider nicht mehr so einfach irgendwo kaufen, das ist schade aber nicht änderbar. Gebraucht ist bei den teureren Shimanos aber auch immer ein guter Tip wegen der doch einzusparenden Hunderter.
4. Die Stabilität deiner Groß-Stationären hängt auch wesentlich von der guten Getriebe/Schmierung (notwendige Eigen-Zerlege-Handarbeit & richtige Schmiere, siehe andere Threads) ab, im Orginalzustand ist das immer zuwenig. Bestens geschmiert macht jede Rolle doppelt Spaß und hält viel länger & mehr aus.
5. Je kleiner eine Rolle in ihrem geometrischen Maßen und vor allem der Rotorbreite ist, umso stabiler ist sie vom Hebelprinzip her. Weitwurfrollen mit großer Spule und viel Schnurkapazität sind da schon mal schlechter dran, wenn das Innenleben (Achse, Ritzel, Großrad, Lager) dann noch dünn ausfällt ist die Stabilität sehr schlecht. Also muß man nach der gerade ausreichenden Schnurkapazität gehen, möglichst real dünne Schnüre verwenden können und nach einem kompakten Ding mit stabilen Innenleben & dicken Teilen gücken, dann paßt das auch. 
Die Penns der Slammer/Lifeliner-Serie sehen diesbezüglich schmal aus und haben Alugehäuse laut Katalog. Hab aber keine näheren Erfahrungen mit denen.
Die Praxisaussagen zur Shimano Aero Technium 10000 müßten vermutlich hier genau zur Theorie passen (Kompakt, AluGehäuse, Gute Frontbremse, exakte Lager), finde aber keine Kenndaten weil die FA nur bis kleiner gehen. Mancher wird auch sagen: nimm lieber gleich ne Stella, aber da zählt dann noch das endliche Portemonnaie.


----------



## Adrian* (8. April 2005)

*AW: WELSROLLE- welche könnt ihr empfehlen?*

@Pernod

gut, dann hab ich ja jetzt ne rolle die ich gelegentlich zum welsblinkern nehmen kann....


----------



## BadPoldi (8. April 2005)

*AW: WELSROLLE- welche könnt ihr empfehlen?*

Hi,

die big-baitrunner xl und l würd ich auch empfehlen, aber die gibts nicht mehr...

gruß

BadPoldi


----------



## Pernod (8. April 2005)

*AW: WELSROLLE- welche könnt ihr empfehlen?*

@Adrian*

Muss mich im Preis der Rolle korrigieren.Habe sie gerade zu diesem Preis gefunden--> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=77568&item=7147673241&rd=1


----------



## anglerbraut (9. April 2005)

*AW: WELSROLLE- welche könnt ihr empfehlen?*

Hallo Leute,

da bin ich wieder!

Erst mal viiielen Dank für das tolle Feed-Back und die vielen Tipps!

Will nun auch noch was dazu beitragen, habe mich nämlich in der Zwischenzeit auch mal schlau gemacht:
Und zwar beim SHIMANO-Werk:

Also, da wurde mir bedingungslos für Deutschland-Normal-Einsatz der Shimamo-Baitrunner-B empfohlen. ca. 140,-- Euro. Nicht gerade billig, aber bei Fischen dieser Klasse wäre es zu überlegen. Halten ja auch in Shimano-Qualität fast ein Angler-Leben lang.
Sollte da wirklich ein Wels Ärger beim Getriebe machen, hat man ja zwei Jahre Garantie- denke, bis dahin merkt man, ob man mit der Rolle zufrieden ist, oder nicht!
Diese Rolle wird ausdrücklich für Karpfen-,Waller-,Hecht- und Meereangler empfohlen.

ABER:::::::::::::::::::Wichtig!!

Für einen dauerhaften Großfischdrill - sprich ein Jahresaufenthalt am Ebro|bla: 
sind diese Rollen auch nicht geeignet, dann empfohlen die Fachberater auf Multirollen umzusteigen ( puh-dann wirds aber ziemlich teuer..)
Bloß das ihr bescheid wißt.

Die Shimano Super Baitrunner Aero 10000 wurde aber für Karpfen konstruiert.
( sieht aber alleine von der Optik her schon klasse aus )

So, das wollte ich noch loswerden.

Anglerbraut grüßt alle Wels-Hunter ( und Releaser...:k )


----------



## anglerbraut (9. April 2005)

*AW: WELSROLLE- welche könnt ihr empfehlen?*

Aber diesem Tip mit der Okuma Eclipz werde ich auch nochmal nachgehen.
Hört sich auch nicht schlecht an, ist zwar keine Freilauf, aber evtl. im Stausee bei uns zu verwenden.:g 

Hat da jemand von euch schon Erahrung mit dem Teil?;+

Danke, tschüüüß

|wavey:


----------



## Soxl (10. April 2005)

*AW: WELSROLLE- welche könnt ihr empfehlen?*

Hoi,

@ AngelDet
 #6  |good: Stimme Dir in den meisten Punkten voll und ganz zu, nur das hier...


> ...alle mit Kunststoffgehäuse würde ich kategorisch ausschliessen...


...is' viell. ein klein wenig "überspitzt", wenn man bedenkt, dass die wahrscheinlich in unseren Breiten meistbenutzte Stationärrolle zum "Wallern" ein Kunststoffgehäuse ("XT7") besitzt und über die Jahre unzählige Male ihre Zuverlässigkeit - auch bei Tieren über der 2 m-Marke - bewiesen hat. 

@ anglerbraut, dazu passend...


> ...Shimamo-Baitrunner-B empfohlen. ca. 140,-- Euro...


Auch das 6500er-Modell gibt's mittlerweile deutlich günstiger  

@ totentanz


> Hat einer von euch schon mal die Epix von Okuma auf Wels verwendet?


Denke, dass sich Werner (posengucker) dazu vielleicht noch meldet, der fischt das Ding soweit ich weiss  

Gruss, Soxl


----------



## tiger (10. April 2005)

*AW: WELSROLLE- welche könnt ihr empfehlen?*

moin leute!!
ich persönlich würde für den anfang die gute alte daiwa emblem x5500t empfehlen!!
ein kumpel von mir fischtr diese rolle nun schunb seit 4jahren auf wels im in und ausland!!und er ist sehr zufrieden!! und besonders teuer sind diese rollen auch nicht mehr!!
mit freundlichen grüssen:
tiger


----------



## Birger (10. April 2005)

*AW: WELSROLLE- welche könnt ihr empfehlen?*

Wie wärs mit der Okuma Longbow, so weit ich weiß fischen die viele Wallerexperten am Po/Ebro (davon wurde im Wallerforum eine Großbestellung getätigt), Preis kann ich dir leider nicht sagen, bin da auch eher der Spinnfischer.


----------



## waller666 (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: WELSROLLE- welche könnt ihr empfehlen?*

Hallo
Die Fin-Nor Offshore 9500 ,relativ günstig u. Ultra stabil!!!!!


           Gruss Klaus


----------



## ShangHai (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: WELSROLLE- welche könnt ihr empfehlen?*

Der Thread ist von 2005....vielleicht hat er schon ´ne passende Rolle


----------

